# Looking for land to lease or a hunting club near Valdosta Ga



## shep (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello,

I am in the millitary stationed at Moody AFB Ga and am looking for a lease or a deer hunting club to join near Valdosta ga if you have anything available please let me know thanks.


----------



## huntindad (Oct 30, 2009)

my brothers club is looking for members its in statenville there club is 10000 dog hunting 6000still hunting they have seen some giants on the still side i think its been 4 years no dogs on the 6000 and only about 8 guys hunt still hunt side dont no how many dog hunt yea a girl killed a 135 10 point on the still hunting side this year his number 386 547 7393 he will be there this weekend his name is jason vickers his inlaws run the club iam not amember but great bunch of folks at least all that i have been a round dues i belive r a 1000 good luck


----------

